# Grca Starfish Award Winners!



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I am beyond thrilled to share this.....

GRCA's National Rescue Committee is pleased *to announce the 2007 Starfish Award winners.* While the Awards are presented in 2008, they reflect activity in behalf of Golden Retriever Rescue programs during 2007.
*
Thanks to each person who carefully and thoughtfully prepared nominations.* There are so many people in Golden Retriever Rescue that are such a source of pride to their fellow rescuers and to our Committee.**The selection of the winners was a difficult task but we think that our selections truly are worthy and represent fully the Legend (and the spirit) of the Starfish.
*
Individual Category:* Richard and Jane Fish of Texas.* Over the years they*have traveled thousands of miles to rescue one or two Goldens* and many rescuers have seen the wisdom of including the Rick and Jane in on messages about dogs in need.* Their "drop everything else" approach after the 2005 hurricanes carries through today to the needs of even one Golden in a shelter several hundreds miles away. At the same time through the Dogstuff Affiliate Program, they make it possible for Rescue programs all over the country to receive "commissions" from their Dogstuff/Source Menagerie business.* This is done with no charge to either the rescue program or the customer.* Rick and Jane say "It's just our way of sharing revenues to help support the ongoing work of these wonderful organizations".* 
*
Individual Category:* Patricia Duke of Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue of North Carolina.* The nomination of Pat Duke shines with many references to the impact she has had on NRGRR* by her many deeds (adopt-a-thons, fundraising, volunteer recruitment, forums for foster homes, mentoring others).* Just as significantly, it is the positive, energetic and respectful manner with which she interacts with other volunteers and the public that caught our attention. She makes the point for us that we help Golden Retrievers by supporting and encouraging other volunteers.* And it was Pat that spearheaded the highly successful "Find the Next Firedog" campaign that netted NRGRR over $60,000 when "Hank" became the Firedog with national recognition.* 
*
Program Category:* Rescue a Golden of Minnesota responded within three days to the USDA Puppy mill closing in North Dakota and brought back to Minnesota 47 adult Goldens and 37 puppies in March 2007.* The effort was massive in terms of organizing transportation, volunteers, veterinarians, foster homes, materials, supplies and other resources,* and led to the eventual adoptions into forever homes of these abused and neglected Golden Retrievers.* RAGoM's organizational skills and willingness of their many volunteers to step up to meet this challenge provides a blueprint for other programs faced with a similar task in the future.* RAGoM knew*to marshal resources, both locally and from the existing network of Golden Retriever Rescue programs, support committee and foundations.*The local alliances they forged to meet this Puppy Mill crisis continue in effect today and portend well for the future of rescue activities in the Twin Cities.
*
The Starfish Awards will be presented at Goldstock (Pennsylvania) in early*September and again at the GRCA National Specialty's Annual Meeting, September 26 (Rhode Island).
*
National Rescue Committee, Golden Retriever Club of America
*
(Carol Allen, Arlene Blouch, Patricia Campbell,* Shereen Farber, Martha Greer, Deb Haggerty,* Dean Lake, Jane Moore, Jenny O'Brien, Edell Schaefer,*Betsy Sommers, Joy Viola, Diane Williams)
*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All three are awesome choices! I'm particularly thrilled to see Rick & Jane recognized - they do so much more even than is publically apparent, quietly working behind the scenes in a big way without any thought of personal glory. They have made a HUGE difference in the lives of dogs.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What wonderful recognition for some wonderful people. KUDOS to all of them--and Thank You for posting this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners. They are very deserving as is anyone involved in rescue.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. Congratulations to the deserving winners, and major Kudos to all the great people involved in rescue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to all! Thank you for all the hard work you do, Deb. I know you are involved with GR's in so many ways.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, Congratulations! These people are saints.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations to the award winners. Everyone involved in rescue is a hero/saint/winner in my book !!!!!!


----------

